# Nach Musik höre ich kurzfristig leiser?



## Defenz0r (7. Mai 2012)

*Nach Musik höre ich kurzfristig leiser?*

Hallo, ich habe etwas festgestellt, und zwar wenn ich mit viel Bass ca 2h laut auf meinem Sennheiser HD II höre, 
dann nehm ich ca 1h schlechter Geräusche wahr.
Danach hör ich wieder normal.
Was ist das Bitte? 
Hörschädigung habe ich nicht, Hörtest => 100% auf beiden Ohren ...
Dieses Phänomen, eine Schutzfunktion?




Gruß


----------



## MClolwut (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nach Musik höre ich kurzfristig leiser?*

Ich kenne das, und habe das auch immer. Ich fang mit einer eträglichen Lautstärke an (schon ziemlich laut, Nachbar sagt danke.) und mit der Zeit, nach 10-20 Min, stelle ich dann wieder lauter, weil es mir dann wieder "normal" vorkommt. Ich bin zwar kein HNO-Arzt, und kann dir hier Fachwörter und etwaiges an den Kopf knallen, aber ich denke, dass sich die Ohren der Laustärke anpassen und somit natürlich leiseres einige Zeit danach schwerer wahrzunehmen ist.


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nach Musik höre ich kurzfristig leiser?*

Jap das isses. Am besten und stärksten ist das Phänomen auf Konzerten zu bemerken. Bist vorn dran an den Boxen und nach dem Konzert hörste erstmal ne Zeit lang schlechter  Sollte also nicht an den Kopfhörern liegen, die Ohren passen sich einfach an.


----------

